# Whitebines.



## good4whatAlesU (22/2/17)

A few years old, but an interesting article about the Farnham Whitebine hop. Also commonly available at that time was the Canterbury whitebine. 

http://edsbeer.blogspot.com.au/2012/01/farnham-white-bine-hop.html

Hogsback brewery in Surrey is bringing them back apparently. 

https://www.hogsback.co.uk/our-story/

Unfortunately am assuming both non-available in Australia? Be a fair bit of quarantine involved to get some across I suppose?


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/2/17)

Okay I found out about the necessary quarantine procedures and I'm going to give it a crack (provided costs aren't excessive). If successful it will take around 12 months (requires export and import paperwork - rhizomes sent to a quarantine facility, grow it out to make sure it contains to disease etc.) quite a process. 

We brought some out with us back in the 1840's (it was a lot simpler then) .. but alas those plants are lost to my knowledge.


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/17)

There are wild white bine Canterbury Goldings that can be found growing wild in Victoria. White bine, as well as being in the proper name of s few hops, is also s general term meaning the bines or their veins do not go purple. IIRC Chinook was bred from white bine English hops and is consequently a white bine.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/2/17)

Yes a lot of varieties bred from the original whitebine and /or mathon stock.

I'm keen if possible to get some original dna verified stock from the UK.


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/17)

There are a couple good hop nurseries there with varieties we never see here, either as rhizomes or processed hops.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/2/17)

The import process is complicated and lengthy, but hopefully not impossible. ..


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/17)

There was a rhizome thread last year, I think, that discussed the process. Haven't tracked it down yet. The process didn't sound promising. Try PM'ing Yob. Pretty sure he's looked into it. Belgrave Brewer might also have looked into it.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/2/17)

Thanks Mardoo

I did a search this looks like the thread:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/31047-importing-seeds/?hl=+rhizome +import

And here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/64306-importing-hops/page-2?hl=+import +hops +australia


----------



## good4whatAlesU (24/2/17)

Mmmm tricky.

Phytosanitary tests and certification required for full life cycle (6 months) in BOTH the UK and then again upon arrival in Australia.

It's potentially doable but looking at $5k plus probably + at least 12 months in quarantine.


----------



## Mardoo (24/2/17)

Bulk buy!


----------



## good4whatAlesU (28/2/17)

Hi Guys, sorry to harp on about this but I'm seriously chasing it up.

Looks like $5000 for 3 rhizomes of a single variety and about $2000 for each variety after that.

What are peoples thoughts? Would anyone buy hops of these varieties if commercially available in Australia?

1. Mathon
2. Farnham /Caterbury Whitebine
3. Other?

Completely bonkers?


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/17)

If you bring them in, and the flavour/aroma differences of growing in the Southern Hemisphere are not objectionable, there will be a commercial market for rhizomes. It may take some time to develop, but it will develop. Good beer here has already reached the tipping point, and interesting whole-cone hops will be more and more sought after. This is studied opinion. Were I a money person, I would absolutely consider in investing in a proposition of this sort. However, I am not. Business plan perhaps?


----------



## manticle (28/2/17)

good4whatAlesU said:


> Hi Guys, sorry to harp on about this but I'm seriously chasing it up.
> Looks like $5000 for 3 rhizomes of a single variety and about $2000 for each variety after that.
> What are peoples thoughts? Would anyone buy hops of these varieties if commercially available in Australia?
> 1. Mathon
> ...


I'd try new/old brit styles for sure.

Better names than 'fortnight' or 'experimental hop number 58....' too


----------



## good4whatAlesU (1/3/17)

Thanks Guys

My major concern is that someone here already has got them. I've contacted many commercial guys, some outright say 'no we haven't got them' others the silence is deafening meaning either 'no we haven't but were not telling you' or 'yes we have but were not telling you '... 

The kiwis don't seem to have them either (or their not telling).

I suppose if someone did have them we'd see them on the market, but as far as I can see they aren't for sale. 

.... If someone has already got them they could undercut any imported price by thousands.


----------

